# Orbital rim implants are a psl meme



## MD_Hopeful69 (Oct 21, 2019)

They only work to make the eyes more deep set but tbh I rather have recessed infraobritals and prominent supraobritals because that way you get deep set eyes at least. Asians have the most protrusive infraobrital rims known to man and their eyes are still shallow due to lack of supraobrital prominence. Rim implants will fix NOV but to be honest no girl is going to fuck you or not based on small changes in orbital vector. Fillers are superior in that they actually add fat to under eye whick thickens skin and removes hollowing. @KEy21


----------



## Deleted member 2810 (Oct 21, 2019)

Not a meme if it makes you look better


----------



## Deleted member 685 (Oct 21, 2019)

Then why did you get them smartass?


Virgin said:


> Not a meme if it makes you look better


Also this


----------



## Deleted member 3043 (Oct 21, 2019)

Nov ?


----------



## her (Oct 21, 2019)

streege said:


> Nov ?


Negative Orbital Vector.


----------



## MD_Hopeful69 (Oct 21, 2019)

Gudru said:


> Then why did you get them smartass?
> 
> Also this


You’re too low IQ to speak to me.


----------



## wellthatsucks (Oct 21, 2019)

Here's the thing

Most patients get a bluepill amount of projection. Ask for more and you'll see visible results from the front view


----------



## Deleted member 2846 (Oct 21, 2019)

If you have hollow undereyes you need FAT under them.


----------



## MD_Hopeful69 (Oct 21, 2019)

wellthatsucks said:


> Here's the thing
> 
> Most patients get a bluepill amount of projection. Ask for more and you'll see visible results from the front view


Orbital rim implants do not magically fix a saggy lower lid


----------



## Deleted member 685 (Oct 21, 2019)

MD_Hopeful69 said:


> You’re too low IQ to speak to me.


Says the guy that got implants and afterwards realized they were useless


----------



## MD_Hopeful69 (Oct 21, 2019)

Gudru said:


> Says the guy that got implants and afterwards realized they were useless


You didn’t read my post. They add support under the eye, which maintains the tightening of lower lid but psl users think that orbital rim implants alone are a one size fits all solution


----------



## wellthatsucks (Oct 21, 2019)

MD_Hopeful69 said:


> Orbital rim implants do not magically fix a saggy lower lid


Surgerymax (the legit surgeon) said with enough projection it can raise the lower eyelid


----------



## Deleted member 3043 (Oct 21, 2019)

MD_Hopeful69 said:


> Orbital rim implants do not magically fix a saggy lower lid


lower eyelid rétraction mogs infra implant


----------



## Deleted member 685 (Oct 21, 2019)

MD_Hopeful69 said:


> You didn’t read my post. They add support under the eye, which maintains the tightening of lower lid but psl users think that orbital rim implants alone are a one size fits all solution


Never heard anyone here say that tbh


----------



## MD_Hopeful69 (Oct 21, 2019)

wellthatsucks said:


> Surgerymax (the legit surgeon) said with enough projection it can raise the lower eyelid


Maybe by 1 mm max. If you have considerable retraction then it won’t work. I am on great terms with that guy and know him well and he’s not a surgeon jfl


----------



## Deleted member 2933 (Oct 21, 2019)

shit thread













Sorry mod, but it is.


PrettyBoyMaxxing said:


> If you have hollow undereyes you need FAT under them.



Bones' 
Silicone'
Porex'


----------



## wellthatsucks (Oct 21, 2019)

MD_Hopeful69 said:


> Maybe by 1 mm max. If you have considerable retraction then it won’t work. I am on great terms with that guy and know him well and he’s not a surgeon jfl


Couldn't tell without pics

Also isn't he opening a clinic by these upcoming few years


----------



## Deleted member 2846 (Oct 21, 2019)

MD_Hopeful69 said:


> Maybe by 1 mm max. If you have considerable retraction then it won’t work. I am on great terms with that guy and know him well and he’s not a surgeon jfl


why does he lie about it then


----------



## MD_Hopeful69 (Oct 21, 2019)

PrettyBoyMaxxing said:


> why does he lie about it then


He never said he was a surgeon and I followed his posts. His knowledge however is by far the most in depth that I have ever seen.


----------



## Peachy (Oct 21, 2019)

PrettyBoyMaxxing said:


> If you have hollow undereyes you need FAT under them.


how about some bone?


----------



## Deleted member 3043 (Oct 21, 2019)

MD_Hopeful69 said:


> He never said he was a surgeon and I followed his posts. His knowledge however is by far the most in depth that I have ever seen.


he is an engineer


Peachy said:


> how about some bone?


sure


----------



## Deleted member 2846 (Oct 21, 2019)

MD_Hopeful69 said:


> He never said he was a surgeon and I followed his posts. His knowledge however is by far the most in depth that I have ever seen.


is he on this site. do u have his discord


----------



## MD_Hopeful69 (Oct 21, 2019)

PrettyBoyMaxxing said:


> is he on this site. do u have his discord


No. He has Snapchat


----------



## chadpreetinthemaking (Oct 21, 2019)

Ok then, how the fuck would one get better undereye support? Also ive seen some pretty good results from Yaremcuk that would suggest its not just a dumb PSL meme.


----------



## Deleted member 3043 (Oct 21, 2019)

chadpreetinthemaking said:


> Ok then, how the fuck would one get better undereye support? Also ive seen some pretty good results from Yaremcuk that would suggest its not just a dumb PSL meme.


ler


----------



## chadpreetinthemaking (Oct 21, 2019)

streege said:


> ler


Hmmm, im still in the stages of researching what eye area work I need done, so I'll keep that in mind.


----------



## Deleted member 2227 (Oct 21, 2019)

Ok, but what you really expected? droppy eyelids are caused by lax tendon, PCT are caused by lacrimal bone to supraorbital etc...


----------



## Mateusz74 (Oct 21, 2019)

Strong supraorbitals>strong infraorbitals. It’s literally the base for a good eye area


----------



## Deleted member 2205 (Oct 21, 2019)

Fuck.

Infraorbital rim implants didn't even fix your negative vector right?


----------



## forwardgrowth (Oct 21, 2019)

lol at this retardation


----------



## Deleted member 2846 (Oct 21, 2019)

Mateusz74 said:


> Strong supraorbitals>strong infraorbitals. It’s literally the base for a good eye area


I think the opposite tbh. Maybe I’m just coping


----------



## Mateusz74 (Oct 21, 2019)

PrettyBoyMaxxing said:


> I think the opposite tbh. Maybe I’m just coping


I would’ve given u a very good example but lookism got ripped apart


----------



## medialcanthuscel (Oct 21, 2019)

shit thread, maybe you write that because Taban gave you less projection than the projection that Eppley gave to surgerymax


----------



## MD_Hopeful69 (Oct 21, 2019)

medialcanthuscel said:


> shit thread, maybe you write that because Taban gave you less projection than the projection that Eppley gave to surgerymax


Calcio


----------



## Deleted member 2205 (Oct 21, 2019)

MD_Hopeful69 said:


> Calcio


Did your infraorbital implants fix your negative vector?


----------



## MD_Hopeful69 (Oct 21, 2019)

Dope said:


> Did your infraorbital implants fix your negative vector?


Yeah but tbh was the implant was underwhelming. Would not recommend taban. If you want big change go for eppley


----------



## Deleted member 2205 (Oct 21, 2019)

MD_Hopeful69 said:


> Yeah but tbh was the implant was underwhelming. Would not recommend taban. If you want big change go for eppley


Fuck really? I'm stll going to do my eyelids with him and lower eyelid retraction though.


----------



## medialcanthuscel (Oct 21, 2019)

MD_Hopeful69 said:


> Yeah but tbh was the implant was underwhelming. Would not recommend taban. If you want big change go for eppley


post a side profile comparation


----------



## KEy21 (Oct 21, 2019)

wellthatsucks said:


> Here's the thing
> 
> Most patients get a bluepill amount of projection. Ask for more and you'll see visible results from the front view


He got a blackpill risky amount of projection and still has the dark undereyes

What’s needed is fat or filler straight up.

Orbital rim implants have their place but they’re extremely overrated for the price because they don’t even cover what most people think they will.


----------



## Deleted member 2227 (Oct 21, 2019)

Dope said:


> Did your infraorbital implants fix your negative vector?



This is not important, Gandy, O'Pry and Chico have one aswell.


----------



## KEy21 (Oct 21, 2019)

Curse the pic of that ethnik who gets posted every time someone talks about rim implants


----------



## MD_Hopeful69 (Oct 21, 2019)

KEy21 said:


> Curse the pic of that ethnik who gets posted every time someone talks about rim implants


lol


----------



## SurgerySoon (Oct 21, 2019)

MD_Hopeful69 said:


> Maybe by 1 mm max. If you have considerable retraction then it won’t work. I am on great terms with that guy and know him well and he’s not a surgeon jfl



WTF he's not? I thought he was legit? Was he larping the whole time on Lookism?


----------



## Mateusz74 (Oct 21, 2019)

MD_Hopeful69 said:


> lol


Is there anything for more prominent lateral orbital rims? Would fillers be better?


----------



## MD_Hopeful69 (Oct 21, 2019)

SurgerySoon said:


> WTF he's not? I thought he was legit? Was he larping the whole time on Lookism?


He’s not larping at all. He’s legit but nowhere he stated he was a surgeon


Mateusz74 said:


> Is there anything for more prominent lateral orbital rims? Would fillers be better?


I have no clue about this nor do I think this matters that much. Lateral orbital rims probably just are temples


----------



## SurgerySoon (Oct 21, 2019)

MD_Hopeful69 said:


> He’s not larping at all. He’s legit but nowhere he stated he was a surgeon



His Lookism profile said he was a confirmed surgeon, LOL. So he's not a doctor at all?


----------



## MD_Hopeful69 (Oct 21, 2019)

SurgerySoon said:


> His Lookism profile said he was a confirmed surgeon, LOL. So he's not a doctor at all?


No but his knowledge is very good


SurgerySoon said:


> His Lookism profile said he was a confirmed surgeon, LOL. So he's not a doctor at all?


Lookism signatures are not serious. Iirc @KEy21’s was n word killer


----------



## Brandon10 (Oct 21, 2019)

Orbital rim implants are basically designed to correct a negative orbital vector, which can increase eye prominence and also end up retracting the lower eyelids due to poor support underneath them, I thought that was common knowledge. That's at least according to Dr. Yaremchuk someone who is very experienced in this type of implants, he doesn't mention any type of dark circle or tear trough correction through them









Infraorbital Rim Implants Boston | Dr. Michael J. Yaremchuk, MD


Dr. Yaremchuk strategically places infraorbital rim implants and performs midface lifts to correct facial imbalances and irregularities.




www.dryaremchuk.com





The reality is if you have dark circles under your eyes, especially accompanied with some blue-purple discoloration (due to the vascularity of the region) it's because you have very thin skin there. So fillers ,and even better fat grafting with an expert injector, are the only way to treat this kind of problem


----------



## SurgerySoon (Oct 21, 2019)

MD_Hopeful69 said:


> No but his knowledge is very good
> 
> Lookism signatures are not serious. Iirc @KEy21’s was n word killer



Yeah, I figured that most of the signatures were sarcastic, but considering his knowledge base, I always figured that Surgerymax was the real deal. Do you know where his knowledge comes from, or what his career is?

What's weird is that I think I asked him once if he was a surgeon, and he said that he was, but not in the US.


Brandon10 said:


> Orbital rim implants are basically designed to correct a negative orbital vector, which can increase eye prominence and also end up retracting the lower eyelids due to poor support underneath them, I thought that was common knowledge. That's at least according to Dr. Yaremchuk someone who is very experienced in this type of implants, he doesn't mention any type of dark circle or tear trough correction through them
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I have custom midface implants (which have an infraorbital rim component) that were designed and placed by Dr. Y, and even though the results definitely look good, I wish he had designed mine to provide even more anterior projection since my eyes are rather prominent. It kind of pisses me off, because he disputed my assessment of just how prominent my eyes are prior to surgery, but then during one of my post-surgery follow-up appointments, he looked directly at my eyes and goes, "Oh yeah, I see what you mean now." So at this point, if I want more augmentation, I either have to pay for a total revision or see if he can put down an additional layer of implant material on top of my existing implants.


----------



## wellthatsucks (Oct 22, 2019)

KEy21 said:


> He got a blackpill risky amount of projection and still has the dark undereyes
> 
> What’s needed is fat or filler straight up.
> 
> Orbital rim implants have their place but they’re extremely overrated for the price because they don’t even cover what most people think they will.


How much did he get? I was more referring to getting enough projection so that your lower eyelid tightens.and you get a visible amount of undereyes support seen from the front.

You, Saiyan and now op have the same problem with discoloration of the skin despite getting infraorbital implants. Guess it's genetic

But I agree with op, IOI has to be combined with lowereyelid retraction and canthoplasty to get the best results. The implant has to be fitted first though, asit provides support for the lower eyelid


----------



## toptearmm (Oct 22, 2019)

OP has point.


Brandon10 said:


> Orbital rim implants are basically designed to correct a negative orbital vector, which can increase eye prominence and also end up retracting the lower eyelids due to poor support underneath them, I thought that was common knowledge. That's at least according to Dr. Yaremchuk someone who is very experienced in this type of implants, he doesn't mention any type of dark circle or tear trough correction through them
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Good post op.


----------

